# polishing by hand - what shall i use



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

dear all

not done any detailing for several years and still have many of my products, first and more of a general question what is the shelf life of these things, whether it be a polish, glaze or quick detailer/wax?

second question, I have a 2 year old audi with grey/black colour, I don't own a DA anymore so i'm looking to do some cleaning by hand. what would people suggest be a good polish to use to get some correction and spruce up the paint work?

thanks in advance.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Poorboys Black Hole works particularly well on darker colours. It works well when applied by hand.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Correction by hand on an Audi ( which tend to have hard paint) is going to be a long hard job. You would be better off with a filling glaze such as amigo or pub black hole. Then top with a wax to preserve the glaze.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

five£wash said:


> dear all
> 
> not done any detailing for several years and still have many of my products, first and more of a general question what is the shelf life of these things, whether it be a polish, glaze or quick detailer/wax?
> 
> ...


I can really recommend Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish for this. It's a great paint cleaner, fills well, and leaves a lovely finish which is an LSP in its own right but can take a wax or sealant on top.

EDIT: Meant to say, it works well by hand or machine


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks everyone - best get shopping!


----------



## Nasiol (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi there, 
Have you ever tried our products. Nasiol nano coating products. Love & Protect the original 
Please visit,

https://www.nasiol.com/products

https://www.facebook.com/nasiolove

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAEIZDXpOVfkSkRE8hMWaBA


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

the products can live a long time, and products to be apply by hand, meguiars 105 or sonax cut max


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

five£wash said:


> polishing by hand - what shall i use?


Use a DA


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

five£wash said:


> dear all
> 
> not done any detailing for several years and still have many of my products, first and more of a general question what is the shelf life of these things, whether it be a polish, glaze or quick detailer/wax?
> 
> ...


If they are several years old bin them pal i reckon 1-2 years is old enough to use on your pride and joy....
Have you tried scholl range of polishes and I would recommend Pure as a great pre wax cleaner by Mitchell and King the problem we all have is choice and its so so difficult to narrow down a few products I know Autofinesse do a polish Tripple I think its called not too expensive either.
As another poster mentioned by hand on an Audi with pretty hard paint its not going to be easy.All the best friend ps any photos of the Audi ?


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I now use Zymol HD Cleanse. Have used others but I am sticking with this now.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Regarding the detail spray or polish if in liquid form see have they separated if they have give them a good shake and test them out. "waste not want waste". i would also test the wax if its a paste wax you have nothing to loose. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree with Todds, wouldn't just bin stuff because of the age of products. If they have been stored properly ie dark and cool/not frozen or boiling hot most should still work.

I work mostly with a DA myself but by hand as a cleaner I love poorboys professional polish or dodojuice lime prime, that last one is more of a cleaner glaze, leaves a super slick surface! Previously mentioned black hole as a glaze also works really well under a wax to fill in swirls a bit if you're not going to machine polish.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Blackfire GEP or angelwax perfect polish are my usual goto for hand polishing


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the advice greatly received and appreciated. Stuff always been stored in dark environment. I went crazy some years back when I first got into this and bought shed loads of products. Have the majority of what's been mentioned!!!!!!

If I did decide to go and buy a DA what would you guys recommend? The rupes machines look good and I like the fact they do the smaller versions also I.e 75. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd go for a das6 pro plus, good value and easy to use for a beginner and a decent price

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

Choppy said:


> I'd go for a das6 pro plus, good value and easy to use for a beginner and a decent price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


how much correction could I achieve with the das6?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

no limit!

It's down to what product, on what pad and time - the machine only affects the time taken


----------



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

I used Gtechnic P1 with a puck thingy. Works great.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Megs Ultimate Compound is a pretty good hand polish


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

With Audi paint, your probably not going to get much correction by hand so I would be looking for an AIO product. The best I have found are AF Tripple and BH Cleaner Polish for filling and cleaning.

The question regarding a machine is are you going to buy 1 or 2 machines as the Pro plus is a great machine but cant take spot pads so you will need a seprate machine.


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> With Audi paint, your probably not going to get much correction by hand so I would be looking for an AIO product. The best I have found are AF Tripple and BH Cleaner Polish for filling and cleaning.
> 
> The question regarding a machine is are you going to buy 1 or 2 machines as the Pro plus is a great machine but cant take spot pads so you will need a seprate machine.


Hence I was thinking of possibly going for a Rupes machine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rupes machine is the same, you cant fit spot pads to it so you have to get a second machine.


----------

